# good wiring reference? garage and loft.



## Philphine (Mar 1, 2007)

the house i just got has a large detatched garage (about 30x40?) with a loft with about the same square footage over it. none of it has electricity. the loft has the begining of wires run to a breaker box in the garage (no power to it), and the garage it's self just has extension cords all around it with one long one the previous owners plugged into a outlet outside the main house. for wharever reason, none of the garage wiring goes to that breaker box.

i'd like use that box for at least a basic few 110 (120?) outlets and lights around the garage with maybe some 220 (or is it 240?) in a spot or two for welding later if i get a chance to get a decent mig welder. the loft can all be 110 (120?) as i have no plans to have more than basic lights and small appliances. at the most maybe a large tv and fridge, and a gas heater that the last owners left and said they planned to put in (i guess the pilot and/or themostat would use 110?). 

i believe i could do it, i've done some basic light switch stuff, car electronics, and some aircraft wiring in the military (guard). i just need a good reference so i know what to do and if it's up to code or legal or whatever.

thanks for any help.


----------



## petey_racer (Mar 2, 2007)

I hate to tell you that what you have done with respect to wiring has NO benefit in wiring a house. That is like saying you pay your bills at home so you can do your own taxes. Related in theory, but not nearly the same thing.
It can be done but you need a LOT of help and need to SERIOUSLY study up on what is legal and what is correct. 

Here is a good starting point: 
http://www.selfhelpandmore.com/homewiringusa/2002/maindwelling/newdwel/index.htm


Better yet is getting several good books on home wiring. Someone else can chime in and give you some names.


----------



## donmorgan (Jan 8, 2009)

For safety's sake you might want to have a licensed electrician look at this project and give you an estimate. Lot's of fires start in garages. Get rid of the extension cords as soon as you can and be sure to disconnect them when not being used. You may want to look into the idea of installing a separate service to the garage instead of running off the house panel. It may work out better because it sounds like you may use a lot of power for welding and other things.


----------

